
Professional Transitions (or: the shutting down of Mozilla Labs) - ohjeez
http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2014/09/professional-transitions.html?imm_mid=0c3621&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20140920
======
dalke
This is the fourth time the essay has been linked to in as many days.

